# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  اگر دانشگاه ازاد مجانی بود

## ali.rainy

سلام
اگر دانشگاه ازاد مجانی بود براای همه بنظر شما چقدر اقبال بود براش؟
حالا فرض کنیم دانشگاه ازاد برای شما (تنها) مجانی بود. می رفتی یا نه؟

----------


## ali.rainy

سلام
اگر دانشگاه ازاد مجانی بود براای همه بنظر شما چقدر اقبال  بود براش؟
حالا فرض کنیم دانشگاه ازاد برای شما (تنها) مجانی بود.  می رفتی یا نه؟

----------


## zahra_zahra

اگه رشته خوبی بود و مجانی بود آره که میرفتم ولی مشکل تو قبول شدنشه

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> سلام
> اگر دانشگاه ازاد مجانی بود براای همه بنظر شما چقدر اقبال بود براش؟
> حالا فرض کنیم دانشگاه ازاد برای شما (تنها) مجانی بود. می رفتی یا نه؟


رشته هست تا رشته خوب مشخصا ازاد تهران تو یکسری رشته ها از خیلی شهرستانا بهتره

----------


## Mr_Ghost

> سلام
> اگر دانشگاه ازاد مجانی بود براای همه بنظر شما چقدر اقبال بود براش؟
> حالا فرض کنیم دانشگاه ازاد برای شما (تنها) مجانی بود. می رفتی یا نه؟


دانشگاه اشغال و به درد نخور ، حتی مفتش هم نمی ارزه
بعدشم دانشگاه ازاد اصلا برای همین کار ساخته شده تا جیب ملت رو خالی کنه :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr_Ghost


دانشگاه اشغال و به درد نخور ، حتی مفتش هم نمی ارزه
بعدشم دانشگاه ازاد اصلا برای همین کار ساخته شده تا جیب ملت رو خالی کنه


قبولی تو بعضی از رشته های دانشگاه آزاد ( دانشگاه های خوبش ) از قبولی همون رشته تو یک دانشگاه دولتی میبینی سخت تر !!!_

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr_Ghost


دانشگاه اشغال و به درد نخور ، حتی مفتش هم نمی ارزه
بعدشم دانشگاه ازاد اصلا برای همین کار ساخته شده تا جیب ملت رو خالی کنه


واحد تهران جنوب و قزوینش برای رشته های فنی
و واحد پزشکی و دندانپزشکی تهرانش برای تجربی ها انصافا خوبه
*

----------


## < ForgotteN >

*دانشگاه آزاد توی کلانشهر هایی مثل تهران و مشهد و اصفهان خیلی اساتید خوبی داره و رنک خوبی هم دارن .. ولی بقیه جاها متاسفانه خیر*

----------


## Dmz.official

دانشگاه آزاد برای رشته های مهندسی خیلی دیگه جالب نیست ( به خاطر این که همه قبول میشن و تو مدرسه هم بهمون میگفتن اگر میخواید برید آزاد خودتون رو اذیت نکنید و برید دنبال عشق و حال  :Yahoo (94):  )
اما برای رشته های پزشکی و دندون بعضیاشون خوبن ...
پزشکی نجف آباد و دندون خوراسگان رو که میشناسم به نظرم ارزش فکر کردن بهش رو دارن  :Yahoo (83):  ( خوراسگان که برای پسرها خیلی خوبه  :Yahoo (4):  )
و تهران هم که قاعدتا باید سطح بالایی داشته باشه

----------


## < ForgotteN >

> دانشگاه آزاد برای رشته های مهندسی خیلی دیگه جالب نیست ( به خاطر این که همه قبول میشن و تو مدرسه هم بهمون میگفتن اگر میخواید برید آزاد خودتون رو اذیت نکنید و برید دنبال عشق و حال  )
> اما برای رشته های پزشکی و دندون بعضیاشون خوبن ...
> پزشکی نجف آباد و دندون خوراسگان رو که میشناسم به نظرم ارزش فکر کردن بهش رو دارن  ( خوراسگان که برای پسرها خیلی خوبه  )
> و تهران هم که قاعدتا باید سطح بالایی داشته باشه


*اصفهانی هستی ؟؟!*  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Dmz.official

> *اصفهانی هستی ؟؟!*


بله  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## < ForgotteN >

> بله


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *دانشگاه آزاد توی کلانشهر هایی مثل تهران و مشهد و اصفهان خیلی اساتید خوبی داره و رنک خوبی هم دارن .. ولی بقیه جاها متاسفانه خیر*


تبریز چی؟

----------


## < ForgotteN >

> تبریز چی؟


*اطلاع دقیق ندارم ولی فک کنم خوب باشه*

----------


## mehran14

> دانشگاه آزاد برای رشته های مهندسی خیلی دیگه جالب نیست ( به خاطر این که همه قبول میشن و تو مدرسه هم بهمون میگفتن اگر میخواید برید آزاد خودتون رو اذیت نکنید و برید دنبال عشق و حال  )
> اما برای رشته های پزشکی و دندون بعضیاشون خوبن ...
> پزشکی نجف آباد و دندون خوراسگان رو که میشناسم به نظرم ارزش فکر کردن بهش رو دارن  ( خوراسگان که برای پسرها خیلی خوبه  )
> و تهران هم که قاعدتا باید سطح بالایی داشته باشه


اونوقت چرا برا پسرا خوبه؟

----------


## aliafsh98

:Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): 
عجب

----------

